# were to shoot a rabbit



## gray squirrel

for a .177 pellet gun were shood i shoot as rabbit. and do I need a special pellet.


----------



## predator hunter

Ive shot a rabbit with one of those before. If you want a direct kill shoot it in the head. It will quit kicking around in a few seconds. Or you can shoot it just behind the shoulder. Dont shoot to close to its rear end because there relly isnt any vidal organs that far back. I dont really think you need a special pellet.

hope this helps


----------



## Brower

actually i shot one with a .177 jump straight up, landed and was dead...just aim for the neck/ or behind the eye


----------



## hunterX

ive shot them in the back leg befor walk up to it and finished it off with a stick before


----------



## gray squirrel

thank if you find out any thing out plese respond 
and thanks again


----------



## varmithunter06

try some of those new gamo raptor pellets or the rocket pellets i have killed many squirrels with them and they both have good penetration.i would go for a headshot because i have shot one 3 times with a 22 lr and he still ran a little ways


----------



## bluenwhite

i think if you plan on shooting a rabbit you should bring a two by four because with a .177 they will normaly kick for a while so you might need to end that up close


----------



## Bore.224

Don't use a pellet gun for rabbit, do yourself and the rabbit a favor! Get a .410 shot gun single shot for around $100 bucks or a .22 long rifle.


----------



## gray squirrel

ok thanks


----------



## Cleankill47

You can take rabbits pretty easily, provided your gun has enough power, you can hit where you aim, and you use some good, hard-hitting pellets like Beeman's gold-coated hollow points. I shoot them in the head, and the best place to put your pellet is right below the ear on either side, they don't even run.

My air rifle is a Gamo Shadow 1000, and it hits pretty hard. What kind of rifle do you have so I can better estimate your shot placement and pellet choice?


----------



## gray squirrel

rws it shoots 1250


----------



## Cleankill47

Well, _dang_. I thought you had a little 760 or something. The only thing you'll have to worry about with something that powerful is that you can't use really light pellets, they'll deform or flip end-over end in midair, affecting your accuracy. You'll have to use some heavy pellets, but you should be able to use some plain hollow points from a bulk pack at walmart and do just fine.

P.S.- It doesnt matter if you hit them in the chest or the head with something like that. Try for the head. If you can't make it or don't feel comfortable with the shot, go ahead and aim right behind the shoulder. By the way, flat-tipped pellets (called match pellets) hit the hardest with higher pressures. You might want to give some of them a try, they'll knock a bunny flat.

:sniper:


----------



## athomson

*

I have a Crossman Quest 1000x pellet gun ahd i shootpremier .177 cal. super point lead pellets. can anyone tell me if this is strong enough to kill a rabbit, or squirrel, and if so where would i shoot the rabbit? please respond anyone. :beer: *


----------



## scottjes000

yep thats enough power but just make sure you hit it in the brain I would recommend a head shot because usually rabbit are next to cover and you don't want to chase one threw the blackberry bushes. if your pellet gun goes 1000fps then you might want to use an expanding pellet such as predators or rws hollow points also crow magnums.


----------



## Cleankill47

athomson,

1000 fps is more than enough for both of the animals you asked about. Just use domed or hollow point pellets (whichever is more accurate in your gun) and use pellets that are well made.

Note: The premier superpoint pellets you are using now should not be used to hunt. They can be used to aid penetration with the lower velocity pump guns, but with yours they can blow right through, and the animal will run away not knowing he's been hit until he's in a thicket dead where you can't find him...

For rabbits, shoot them right behind the eye and a little lower than the eye itself. Basically in the head, they'll die, no worries...


----------



## Hunterdude

gray squirrel said:


> for a .177 pellet gun were should i shoot as rabbit. and do I need a special pellet.


i don't know i have not hunted rabbits ever but check out this Topic My .177 cal pellet gun not killing rabbits


----------



## gray squirrel

i dont even need my pellet gun any more because i just got my .17 hmr but i will keep my pellet gun to get a few squirrels here and there


----------

